# System Restore not working 8.1



## bbfuzz575 (Jul 11, 2008)

Keep getting vss writerissue 0x80042318 error gone to microsoft did whats=they said to do still having problem checked that the vss system was active it was any help or suggestions thaanks in advance


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the *Windows* key*+S* and in the Search box type *services.msc* and press Enter. 
Scroll down to *Volume Shadow Copy* (VSS) Double click it, Make sure the Service is *Started*. Then make sure it is set to *Automatic*. _Apply_ and _OK_ Restart the computer. 
Start System Restore. If that doesn't work, turn System Restore off, then turn it on again. Create a new System Restore Point.


----------



## bbfuzz575 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tried it twice still getting error message when creating new restore point


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the *Windows* key*+S* in the Search box type *CMD*, right click the Results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated _Command Prompt_ type 

*DISM /Online /CLEANUP-IMAGE /CheckHealth* press Enter after that type

*DISM /Online /CLEANUP-IMAGE /RestoreHealth* press Enter. After that type

*SFC /scannow* and press Enter. These commands will replace any missing system files.


----------



## bbfuzz575 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tried the response first two had error message not found, sfc scannow found problems but could not fix them thanks for the help


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

I always use SFC and DISM in combination.

SFC /SCANNOW first. If there are errors, whether fixed or not, DISM (restorehealth option, as previously shown) afterward. If there were errors, I'll often run SFC again just to see what it's results are for good measure.

It's a technique I started using with Windows 8.1 and have kept using with Windows 10 as well ever since.

See: Using SFC (System File Checker) and DISM (Deployment Imaging Servicing and Management) to Repair Windows 8 & 10

By the way, System Protection, of which System Restore is one function, is *NOT* a robust solution and *SHOULD NOT* be relied upon. It's handy and convenient, when it works, for undoing trivial changes, but if you want to protect your system and your data you need to acquire an external backup drive, select the third-party backup and recovery suite of your choosing, and institute routine, cyclic backing up both with a full system image backup and separate user data backup, and if there's more than one user there should be backups being taken of the user data for each account.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Rather then Type the *DISM *commands, drag you mouse across them to highlight then right click and Copy them and then open an _Elevated _Command Prompt and _Right_ click and it should paste the command in; then just press Enter. 
Run the Two *DISM* commands, and _then_ *SFC /scannow* which should complete without errors.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

I have this saved on my Server at work as I sometimes have VSS issues with the backup. Running this script fixes it.
Original SOURCE
Re-register the VSS components

Sometimes re-registering VSS core components can fix errors. Copy the following commands to Notepad and save the file with a ‘.bat’ extension. Run the .bat file by opening a command prompt and entering the .bat file name.

cd /d %windir%\system32
net stop vss
net stop swprv
regsvr32 /s ole32.dll
regsvr32 /s oleaut32.dll
regsvr32 /s vss_ps.dll
vssvc /register
regsvr32 /s /i swprv.dll
regsvr32 /s /i eventcls.dll
regsvr32 /s es.dll
regsvr32 /s stdprov.dll
regsvr32 /s vssui.dll
regsvr32 /s msxml.dll
regsvr32 /s msxml3.dll
regsvr32 /s msxml4.dll
vssvc /register
net start swprv
net start vss


----------



## bbfuzz575 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tried everyones links and It still will not work thanks to everyone for the help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can always upgrade to Windows 10 for free it will automatically activate with your Windows 8.1 product key


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

spunk.funk said:


> You can always upgrade to Windows 10 for free it will automatically activate with your Windows 8.1 product key


An excellent idea indeed. Doing a Windows 10 Repair Install or Feature Update Using the Windows 10 ISO file

The step-by-step instructions are provided above. The only difference between doing a Repair Install or Feature Update on a system already running Windows 10, and an in-place upgrade from Windows 7/8/8.1 to Windows 10, is that the steps up to and including kicking off setup.exe occur under the version of Windows you have currently running.


----------



## bbfuzz575 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks will definately think about it


----------



## bbfuzz575 (Jul 11, 2008)

quick question will going to wwindows 10 do away with all my programs installed are theycarried over withthe installtried to make acoy of 20 on a usb but ithad werrors


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Provided everything goes as it's designed to go, an in-place upgrade allows you to choose to keep all files and apps.

That being said, it would be insane not to take a full system image backup prior to doing an in-place upgrade. They don't often fail, but they can.

You simply don't commit to a huge change such as this without first taking a backup if there exists any option for doing so.

If not, know that things are more likely than not to be OK, but you're rolling the dice and have the potential, however small, of losing everything.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you do an Upgrade, you have the choice to keep your files, or to do a clean install. If you're doing an In place Upgrade, you do not need to burn Windows installer to a USB Flash Drive. go to The Microsoft Download site You have the choice of upgrading here, or you can use the Media Creation tool, you can burn it to a USB Flash Drive or you can save the ISO image to your HDD to burn later. Once that is downloaded, you can right click the Image and choose MOUNT, This creates a Virtual DVD drive, and opens the folder, here you can right click Setup.exe and Run As Administrator to run the Windows 10 Setup.


----------



## bbfuzz575 (Jul 11, 2008)

Did the upgrade seems to be working alright thanks for everyones help have a blessed day and stay safe


----------



## bbfuzz575 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok heres an update on the problem upgraded to windows 10 everything worked good all programs and files carried over now I have a very fast internet but now my computer runs as if it is on dialup are there any hints or tweaks that I need to do to speed up my computer with windows 10


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

The first answer to that is always to check the device drivers, in this specific case for your network card/WiFi.

There are only two places you should do that checking, too:

1. On the support page for your specific make and model of computer. See what the most recent driver version they have listed is. If it's newer than what you have, or if you have a generic Microsoft driver, download and install it.

2. On the support page of the device's maker, e.g., Intel if you have an Intel WiFi card.

On a side note, Intel has been pushing out driver update after driver update after driver update for its devices at a dizzying rate the last several years. I don't know if they're not supplying these to the computer OEMs and Microsoft, or if the OEMs and Microsoft just aren't keeping up in their own driver libraries. I have been using Intel's own Driver and Support Assistant for several years now to make sure I have the latest drivers for the Intel hardware on this system, which includes my WiFi card.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A second side note to to the above. The Intel Driver and Support Assistant, shows a lot more details of your hardware when you expand the individual item.

EDIT: One thing I better mention. I've had the Intel Driver and Support Assistant try to install an older driver than what I had manually installed. Fortunately my system wouldn't take the "Update".


----------



## bbfuzz575 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your help any ideas why in windows 10 my background pictures now have a black line in the center of them


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

could you take a screen shot of the background so we can see what your seeing


----------



## bbfuzz575 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for everyones help how do I get rid of a run dll popup app data roaming qt update wd.dll it is driving me bananas


----------



## bbfuzz575 (Jul 11, 2008)

oscer1 said:


> could you take a screen shot of the background so we can see what your seeing


Could not get screen shot to work didnt ignore your post reply just been busy thanks


----------

